# anti nausea meds while nursing



## aihcalappa (Sep 30, 2007)

Does anyone know what anti nausea meds are safe to take while nursing? I mean like the pharmaceutical type.


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

I can't answer the direct question about prescription medication.

However, I have heard ginger is good for soothing nausea. And there is a chewy Indonesian candy with 7 to 8% grated ginger. I find them oddly addictive despite the fact that they have a mild heat --with a sweet horseradish feel-- that kicks in after a couple of pieces.

One authentic imported brand available through Amazon or Ebay is "Ting Ting Jahe". If you live near a "China Town" or an Asian market I would check them out. That's the most affordable way to get it. It's about $1.50 for a 7 oz bag at the Chinese grocery near me.

There is a high end Americanized brand, "The Ginger People", with a cute cartoon ginger root character. It's also available on Amazon and probably Ebay as well. It comes in different flavors but it's easily 2 to 3 times as expensive. Sometimes you'll find at at Wholefoods or GNC for about $3.50+ for a 3 or 4 oz bag. "The Ginger People" also sell a ginger hard candy. It tastes like a more pleasant version of a cough drop. It probably doesn't have anywhere near the same amount of Ginger but it doesn't have the sweet heat of the Ginger chews.

One warning on the authentic brand, the individual pieces have an edible rice paper wrapping. If you don't like it you can usually peel most of it off.

Ginger is reported to enhance the effect of some medications. Most notably that of blood thinners.

I have read that Ginger can promote letdown, which could be a good thing for a nursing mom, but I haven't noticed that effect myself.

HTH, ~Cath


----------

